# help me out



## minn.bill (Feb 10, 2008)

i would like to know more about posting on this site ,i;ve figured out an awfull lot ,but am having problems when it comes tohighlighting quotes and pulling them down to a post and say like goiing back in time finding answers for peaple and putting the links in tha replys. i'm sure its not all that hard but before joining this forum i didnt even know where the any key was .lol later bill


----------



## erain (Feb 10, 2008)

i know about the same as you but if you left click-hold it down, and drag over portion you want to copy it will hi lite itself, when you got what you want hi lited let go of left button and then rt click and select copy. you are now loaded as i like to call it, go to your post reply and right click and select paste, hilighted segment you selected should now show up. 
maybe what ur lookin for????


----------



## glued2it (Feb 10, 2008)

click the quote button.


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 10, 2008)

now thats what im talkin about! thanks glued.


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 10, 2008)

erain i'll play around a bit with you to thanks bill


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 10, 2008)

nope not what im lookin for erain.what i want to do is place a link of somebodies on my reply?


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 10, 2008)

You can also click on the multi quote button next to the quote button for replying to multiple replies.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 10, 2008)

Or to post a link to just the reply you can copy the shortcut to the reply (Such as my reply before is post #7) http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...67&postcount=7 

or copy and paste the address out of the address bar for the first page to the whole thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=13821


----------



## erain (Feb 10, 2008)

looks like minnesota got a computer class tonite thanks!!


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 10, 2008)

this is exactly what i want .but where is the address bar ? sorry im making it difficult are'nt i


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's the address bar:



If you want to copy just the post you can find post number in the blue bar of each post next to the scale. Just right click and click on "copy shortcut". Just paste that into the post or where ever you want to put it.


----------



## richtee (Feb 10, 2008)

OR..if you copy the "






			
				somebody:***xx said:
			
		

> at the start of the quotation
> 
> And then copy the"[/quote"] at the end you can reply in chunks to a quoted post.


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...e=1&p=155421ok i new it wasnt allthat hard i apreciate all your paitence and thanks for all the help.theres been many a times i could have used this allready.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 10, 2008)

And yet another great topic that may deserve sticky status.

Topics like this help less pc experienced members communicate more effectively on the forums..... Great topic minn.bill !!!


----------



## morkdach (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=155415&postcount=11 thanks minn.bill good ? i finally caught on 2


----------



## kookie (Feb 10, 2008)

Every good topic...... Should be stickyed...... I think that would help new and old members out. ...... I know not all forum software work the same so if your used to another forum this will help you on this one.....


----------

